# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  τρανζιστορ  RF

## kostas30

Μηπως ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω το BLW 60C η το 2N6084?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## electron

Αυτή την απορία και αγωνία την είχα και γώ πριν μερικούς μήνες φίλε Κώστα και αυτός που σίγουρα μπορεί να στα φέρει είναι το radio 741.Όλα τα αποστέλει με αντικαταβολή και σε 2 με 3 μέρες τα έχεις στο χέρι.Το 2n6084 το δίνει 75 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά.Για το τηλ και την διεύθυνση κοίτα εδώ: http://64.176.194.244/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=153

----------


## jimk

loipon thelei kaneis transistor fm 35 wattakia gyro sta 30 eyro?toso to agorasa egw

----------


## jimk

pedes kai kati alo efaga poli kairo gia na brw ena transistor poy na kanei sthn thesi ton bly mrf kai 2n sta 30-40 watakia kai to kiriotero na mhn eine katergimeno kai na eiparxei sthn elada...  h moni diafora eine sto kelifos ala ayto den exei toso simasia..eine poli skili ayto to tr. parakalateme na sas pw poio eine  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink:

----------


## kostas30

Ποιο ρε συ??

----------


## leosedf

Εχει εκατοντάδες τρανζίστορ και υβριδικά τα οποία κυκλοφορούν στην Ελλάδα και μπορείς να τα αγοράσεις και να κάνεις κάτι με αυτά.

----------


## kostas30

Εγω εχω βολευτη με το 2sc1946 απλα ενας φιλος εχει φαει κολημα με ενα μηχανημα του cdm kai αστα να πανε..

----------


## moutoulos

Γιατι δεν το εχει ο Δελληγιαννης??

----------


## kostas30

Απο οτι μου ειπε δεν εχει, τον πηρε τηλ.

----------


## moutoulos

Εξαλλου αυτα χρησιμοποιει στο λινεαρ των 50βαττ (2Ν6080-2Ν6084)

----------


## moutoulos

Μαλλον φανταζομαι οτι δεν πουλαει ''χυμα''.

----------


## kostas30

δεν ξερω τι να πω?

----------


## electron

Πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά το 2Ν6084 με το BLW60 μπορεί να βγάζουν την ίδια ισχύς,αλλά σε διαφορετική τάση.Το πρώτο νομίζω απαιτεί περισσότερη τάση για να βγάλει 40βατ.

----------


## jimk

2sc1946 ayto to transistror leo kai egw ama exei kai ena 
(a) sto telos eine 5 watt parapano.to poulaei o fanos sthn athina epsaksa na brw thl ala den to brika thn exw xasei thn karta.o deligianis panta to idio peoblhma exei pote den exei transistor kai leei sinexeia oti se liges meres tha tou stiloun... m.....kies leei kai kala oti eine 50watt kai me to zori bgazei 35

----------


## billos1989

φιλε jimk το τρανζιστορ που ελεγεσ με τα 35βαττ=30ευρω το στελνεις με αντικαταβολη?????????????????????  :frown:

----------


## electron

> 2sc1946 ayto to transistror leo kai egw ama exei kai ena 
> (a) sto telos eine 5 watt parapano.to poulaei o fanos sthn athina epsaksa na brw thl ala den to brika thn exw xasei thn karta.o deligianis panta to idio peoblhma exei pote den exei transistor kai leei sinexeia oti se liges meres tha tou stiloun... m.....kies leei kai kala oti eine 50watt kai me to zori bgazei 35



jimk καταρχήν λέξεις όπως μ@@@@@ες καλό θα ήταν να έλειπαν από τα πόστ μας,δίνουν άσχημη εντύπωση.Τώρα όσο για το 2sc1946 έψαξα στο ιντερνετ και είδα ότι μπορεί να βγάλει 28βατ και αυτό με την κατάληξη a λιγο παραπάνω.
http://members.tripod.com/~Malzev/comp/2sc1946.htm
http://members.tripod.com/~Malzev/comp/2sc1946a.htm
Τα πιο πάνω λινκ δίνουν και τα στοιχεία τους.
Αντίθετα το 2Ν6084 έχει την δυνατότητα να δώσει 40βατ στα 16 με 18 βολτ περίπου,ενώ το blw60c μέχρι 45βατ στα 13 βολτ.Εχω επισκευάσει και δοκιμάσει 2 μηχανήματα του cdm,Το παλιότερο είχε το blw πανω ενώ το πιο καινούργιο το 2Ν.Το ερώτημα γιατί δεν δίνει τα πιο πάνω τρανζίστορ φαντάζομαι είναι εύλογο,για το ίδιο λόγο που έχει σβήσει και τα στοιχεία των ολοκληρωμένων από την πλακέτα του pll.

----------


## leosedf

Κλασική Ελληνική άχρηστη φτηνοκατασκευή που το μόνο που θέλει να κάνει είναι να πάρει λεφτά.

----------


## electron

Εξαρτάτε το τι ζητάς.Αν θέλεις να εκπέμψεις επαγγελματικά δεν θα ήταν και ότι καλύτερο να βγείς με ένα pll του cdm,για ερασιτεχνική χρήση όμως δεν μπορω να πω ότι είναι άσχημο.

----------


## kostas30

Εγω πιο παλια ειχα παρει τηλ τον cdm  και εκοβε το κεφαλι του οτι το λινεαρ του βγαζει 50 βαττ και οταν του ειπα να φερω την bird & to dammy load της bird να το μετρησουμε και να το παρω μου τα μασαγε μετα.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## leosedf

Για να βγάζει 50 βάττ ενα μηχάνημα βάζουμε πάντα μεγαλύτερο τρανζίστορ (οπως οι σοβαροί κατασκευαστές) π.χ. 80 βάττ και το δουλεύουμε άνετα στα 50. Ετσι κάνω κι εγώ, επίσης κραταει περισσότερο κλπ

----------


## electron

Κώστα εδώ υπάρχει ένα σκοτεινό σημείο το οποίο έχω συναντήσει κι γω.Μετρώντας με φορτίο δικιάς μου κατασκευής αυτά τα μηχανήματα,προκύπτει ότι βγάζουν 50βατ,δοκιμάζοντάς τα στη συνέχεια με μια κοινή αγοραστή γέφυρα βλέπω ότι βγάζουν 40.Τελικά δεν έχω καταλήξει σε κάποιο ασφαλές συμπέρασμα.

----------


## leosedf

Κανονικά χρειάζεται εργαστηριακά μηχανήματα μεγάλου κόστους. Βέβαια η BΙRD είναι πολύ καλή γέφυρα και σημείο αναφοράς. Επίσης το φορτίο πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς 50 Ωμ και να καλιμπραριστεί μέχρι και το καλώδιο που συνδέει το φορτίο. Η μέτρηση πρέπει να γίνει 1:1 στάσιμα (λογικά) με φορτίο) Τώρα αν υπάρχουν μερικά στάσιμα ισως μάλον γι αυτό να μην πάει καλά.
Ασε που το τρανσίστορ στην συγκεκριμένη συσκευή να είναι υπεροδηγημένο και να βγάζει 50 βαττ

----------


## electron

> Κανονικά χρειάζεται εργαστηριακά μηχανήματα μεγάλου κόστους. Βέβαια η BΙRD είναι πολύ καλή γέφυρα και σημείο αναφοράς. Επίσης το φορτίο πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς 50 Ωμ και να καλιμπραριστεί μέχρι και το καλώδιο που συνδέει το φορτίο. Η μέτρηση πρέπει να γίνει 1:1 στάσιμα (λογικά) με φορτίο) Τώρα αν υπάρχουν μερικά στάσιμα ισως μάλον γι αυτό να μην πάει καλά.
> Ασε που το τρανσίστορ στην συγκεκριμένη συσκευή να είναι υπεροδηγημένο και να βγάζει 50 βαττ



Το φορτίο που έχω φτιάξει είναι 50,4 Ωμ για την ακρίβεια και το καλώδιο του φορτίου μήκους λ/4 για μια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα που έκανα την δοκιμή,βέβαια δεν αντιλέγω ότι υπάρχουν εργαστηρικά μηχανήματα που η απόκλισή τους είναι η ελάχιστη δυνατή.

----------


## kostas30

Παιδια το φορτιο που εχω ειναι 1500βαττ της bird  μετρημενο με fluke πολυμετρο  49,9 ohm ειναι πιστευω αρκετα αξιοπιστο.

----------


## jimk

h gefira tis bird kai ta fortia tis eine pisteuw ta poio aksiopista exw kai egw 1 43.twra me ftiaxta fortia h gefires alon eterion pisteuw oti den sigrinontai me thn bird.kai h kataskeyastes mhn nomizete oti metrane ta tr na doune ti isxei bgazei me gefira ayta ta kanoun me xaraktiiristikes kai me mathimatika.pantos me to 2sc aneta odigas ena ena mrf317.edw kala kala h diafora den katalabenete apo ta 50 sta ekato kai tha katalavenete apo ta 30 sta 50  :Laughing:

----------


## kostas30

Οταν ομως θελεις να οδηγησεις 2 μεγαλα λινεαρ με 1 pll εκει & 5 βαττ να εχεις διαφορα εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## savnik

Οποιος ενδιαφερετε για BLW60C η MRF317 μπορει να δει την σελιδα που υπαρχει στην υπογραφη μου.
και σ'αυτή : http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/savnik/index.html

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιέιτε τα υβρίδια S-AV6, που κοστίζουν 25 Eυρώ και με 0,2W βγαζουν 30W.  :Smile:

----------


## savnik

> Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιέιτε τα υβρίδια S-AV6, που κοστίζουν 25 Eυρώ και με 0,2W βγαζουν 30W.



S-AV6 Description 
RF Power Modules 
S-AV6 Vendor 
Toshiba 
Parameter Value 
Package Dimensions 5-53P 
Output Power Po (W) 28 
Input Power Pi (W) 0.2 
Frequency Range .f (MHz) 154 to 162 
Vcc (V) 12.5/12.5 
Applications Marine 

για δες λιγο τη συχνοτητα

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Φιλαράκο, εχω μοντάρει γύρω στα 10 μηχανήματα ProfLine Pll , που βγάζουν 0,2W και με το S-AV6 τα έκανα να βγαζουν 33W χωρίς κανένα προβλημα μέχρι στιγμής. Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις, είναι να βάλεις δύο πυκνωτάκια στην είσοδο και στην έξοδο για βγάλει 30 W.  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Κάνε αν σου είναι εύκολο μια επισύναψη του σχεδίου για FM   :Wink:

----------


## vagos

> Φιλαράκο, εχω μοντάρει γύρω στα 10 μηχανήματα ProfLine Pll , που βγάζουν 0,2W και με το S-AV6 τα έκανα να βγαζουν 33W χωρίς κανένα προβλημα μέχρι στιγμής. Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις, είναι να βάλεις δύο πυκνωτάκια στην είσοδο και στην έξοδο για βγάλει 30 W.



Μπορείς να βάλεις το σχέδιο εχω ενα pll profline και με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## erasor

Δειτε και αυτο το link για transistor rf    http://www.advancedsemiconductor.com/index.html

----------


## vagos

> Φιλαράκο, εχω μοντάρει γύρω στα 10 μηχανήματα ProfLine Pll , που βγάζουν 0,2W και με το S-AV6 τα έκανα να βγαζουν 33W χωρίς κανένα προβλημα μέχρι στιγμής. Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις, είναι να βάλεις δύο πυκνωτάκια στην είσοδο και στην έξοδο για βγάλει 30 W.



φιλαρακο αν θέλεις γράψε μου εδω γιατι ενδιαφέρομε 
bagorou@in.gr

----------


## hipro5

> Φιλαράκο, εχω μοντάρει γύρω στα 10 μηχανήματα ProfLine Pll , που βγάζουν 0,2W και με το S-AV6 τα έκανα να βγαζουν 33W χωρίς κανένα προβλημα μέχρι στιγμής. Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις, είναι να βάλεις δύο πυκνωτάκια στην είσοδο και στην έξοδο για βγάλει 30 W.



Όταν λές χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, εννοείς χωρίς διασπάσεις, χωρίς αυτοταλαντώσεις, χωρίς spurius?......

----------


## kostas2005

καλημέρα παιδιά .έχω έναν liner fm με το BLY94, στο οποιο liner λείπει το πρώτο τρανζίστορ  εισόδου(η οδηγός βαθμίδα) που μπορώ να βρω ένα σχέδιο για να δω τι τρανζίστορ χρειάζεται? το BLY94 ποσα w βγάζει? ευχάριστώ.

----------


## electron

Το bly94 βγάζει περίπου 80βατ σαν είσοδο απαιτεί περίπου τα 8,επομένως κάποιο αυτής της ισχύος θα πρέπει να είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις.

----------


## kostas2005

Ας πουμε οτι βρισκουμε ενα τον 8w, μετα αυτο τι ισχυ  θελει στην είσοδο του? Είναι παλιο το μηχάνημα και χειροποιητο, μαρκας  steve γραφει με χαραγμενα γραμματα. Στην βαθμιδα που λειπει το τρανζιστορ φαίνεται οτι  το τρανζιστορ εχει κοπει με κοφτη και εχουν  μεινει τα μισα ποδαρακια (τρια, ειναι κομενο στη μέση δηλαδή) που μοιάζουν  με τα 2Ν.... τρανζιστορς!  εχεις υπόψη  σου πιο πρεπει να ειναι?  σε ποιο σιτε,  που να ψαξω?   χερετισμους

----------


## amiga

βάλε το BLY87 η το 2N6080

----------


## kostas2005

Συγνώμη, επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με rf. Φιλε μου θα δουλέψει λες? εχε υποψη σου οτι ολο το λινεαρ (και το bly94 και αυτο που λειπει τροφοδοτείται με 28v!) δηλαδή και τα δυο τροφοδοτούνται ταυτόχρονα με 28v. Τώρα ποσα amper δεν ξέρω, θα πρεπει λοιπόν να φτιάξω και τροφοδοτικό! Πόσα αμπερ προτίνεις?

----------


## electron

Ενα τροφοδοτικό που θα έχει την δυνατότητα να δώσει μέχρι 10 Α είναι ότι πρέπει.

----------


## hipro5

*Το BLY87 και το 2N6080 είναι 12Volts ΚΑΙ τα δύο.......Βάλε το BLY91 ή το BLY92 αν δε βρείς το 91......*

----------


## kostas2005

> *Το BLY87 και το 2N6080 είναι 12Volts ΚΑΙ τα δύο.......Βάλε το BLY91 ή το BLY92 αν δε βρείς το 91......*



φιλε hipro5 το bly94 ειναι σε μια  πλακετα μαζι με  αυτο που λειπει και βγαζει ενα καλοδιο  τροφοδοσιας που θελει 28v. δεν ξερο αν  στο τρανζιστορ που λειπει μεσο μιας αντιστασις  μειονετε η ταση στα 12v γαι να δουλεψουν τα παραπανω τρανζιστορ που αναφερεις! εγο πιστευω  οτι θελει καποιο 2Ν.. τρανζιστορ  που εχει ορθια και  τρια ποδαρακια , επειδη τα bly   ειναι σε σταυρο δε μπαινει πανο στιν πλακετα διοτι δεν εχει τριπα προς στιν ψιχρτα για να βιδοθει!το bly91 ειναι σε σταυρο η ειναι ορθειο?  αν βαλω το 2Ν6080  η καπιο αλλο 2Ν  θα λειτουργισει με τιν πολοσι που εχει πανω ι πλακετα? υπαρχει κανενα σχεδιο για να συγουρευτω? συγνωμη  αν σας κουρασα!

----------


## amiga

Αν θέλει τρανζίστορ με 3 ποδαράκια βάλε ή το 2Ν3055 ή το BFS22A (προτείνω το δεύτερο)

----------


## gsmaster

το 2Ν3055 είναι τρανζίστορ RF?

----------


## kostas2005

βρε παιδια με μπερδεψατε τορα!   ποιο να βαλο τελικα? δε θελο να καει  το bly94 αν  βαλο λαθος τρανζισορ στιν οδιγιση γιατι μετα θελο αλλα 80€ για να το αντικαταστισο!! αν βαλο  ενα απο αυτα θα χρειαστει αλλο κυκλομα οδηγησης?

----------


## electron

> το 2Ν3055 είναι τρανζίστορ RF?



Προφανώς ήθελε να πει το 2Ν3553

----------

> βρε παιδια με μπερδεψατε τορα!   ποιο να βαλο τελικα? δε θελο να καει  το bly94 αν  βαλο λαθος τρανζισορ στιν οδιγιση γιατι μετα θελο αλλα 80€ για να το αντικαταστισο!! αν βαλο  ενα απο αυτα θα χρειαστει αλλο κυκλομα οδιγισις?



Καταρχην ειπες οτι θελει τρανζιστορ με τρια ποδια και οχι σαν το BLY? αν ειναι ετσι τοτε πες μας τα τρια ποδια ειναι σε σειρα δηλαδη 
1. 2. 3. 
ή 1. ___3.
____2. 
αφου αυτο κατι θα μας πει...
επισης πιο απο τα τρια ειναι στη γη?
Πιθανες περιπτωσεις της πρωτης συνδεσμολογιας ειναι το 2SC1971 
ενω της δευτερης ειναι το 2N3926 ή 27 που ειναι και της εποχης που μαλλον ειναι φτιαγμενο το μηχανημα σου... και δινουν τα απιτουμενα Βαττ οδηγησης του BLY94   :Exclamation:

----------

> το 2Ν3055 είναι τρανζίστορ RF?



Μεχρι ~7MHz παει καλα... απο εκει και πανω δεν λεει.

----------


## kostas2005

το bly  το αποκλειω. εχει τρεις θεσεις για τρια ποδαρακια, τα ποδαρακια δεν ειναι σε σειρα(1,2,3)αλλα ειναι κυκλικα που σειμενει οτι θελει καπιο  2Ν  τρανζιστορ υποθετω! 
αλλα πιο απο ολα αυτα βρε παιδια(2Ν3926,2Ν3927,2Ν6080,2Ν3553,2Ν3055? τωρα οσο για το πιο ποδαρακι ειναι στι γει δεν ξερο,γιατι το τρανζιστορ λειπει αλλα εχουν μεινει τα μισα ποδαρακια( κομενο το τρανζιστορ) του πανο στιν πλακετα που αυτο δεν βοηθαει σε τιποτα,αλλα μονο μασ δειχνει οτι θελει καπιο 2Ν! αλλα πιο απο ολα τα παραπανω γιαι να οδιηγισει σωστα το bly94? φιλε fmradio  μπορεις να με φοτισεις γιατι εχω αρχισει και απογοιτευομαι!! ενα τετιο τρανζιστορ υποθετω οτι θελει αν παρω ως εκδοχη τα κομενα ποδαρακια που ειναι πανο στιν πλακετα αυτι τι στιγμη.....

----------

> το bly  το αποκλειω. εχει τρεις θεσεις για τρια ποδαρακια, τα ποδαρακια δεν ειναι σε σειρα(1,2,3)αλλα ειναι κυκλικα που σειμενει οτι θελει καπιο  2Ν  τρανζιστορ υποθετω! 
> αλλα πιο απο ολα αυτα βρε παιδια(2Ν3926,2Ν3927,2Ν6080,2Ν3553,2Ν3055? τωρα οσο για το πιο ποδαρακι ειναι στι γει δεν ξερο,γιατι το τρανζιστορ λειπει αλλα εχουν μεινει τα μισα ποδαρακια( κομενο το τρανζιστορ) του πανο στιν πλακετα που αυτο δεν βοηθαει σε τιποτα,αλλα μονο μασ δειχνει οτι θελει καπιο 2Ν! αλλα πιο απο ολα τα παραπανω γιαι να οδιηγισει σωστα το bly94? φιλε fmradio  μπορεις να με φοτισεις γιατι εχω αρχισει και απογοιτευομαι!! ενα τετιο τρανζιστορ υποθετω οτι θελει αν παρω ως εκδοχη τα κομενα ποδαρακια που ειναι πανο στιν πλακετα αυτι τι στιγμη.....



Λοιπον το 2Ν6080 αποκλειεται λογω κελυφους (4 πλαναρ), το 2Ν3055 δεν συζητιεται καν!!! και το 2Ν3553 ειναι μεν πιθανως σωστο σαν κελυφος αλλα με 3W αποκλειεται λογω μικρης ισχυος οδηγησης για το BLY94... 
Μενουν τα 2Ν3926 ή 3927. Το 26 ειναι ~10W ενω το 27 ειναι ~20W!!! Αρα κατα την κριση μου θα εβαζα το 27...

----------


## kostas2005

φιλε fmradio τιν εικονα τιν εφερα ως παραδιγμα δεν ειμαι συγουρος αν  ειναι αυτο!! δεν το εχο δει καθολου το τρανζιστορ! απο οτι μου ειπαν και αλλοι το bly94 θελει 8w  οδιγηση! αν  βαλο το 2Ν3926 η το 3927 θα λειτουργεισουν  με το κυκλομα που εχει ι πλακετα? πος θα το συνδεσμολογισο(εκπομπος,βαση,συλεκτης)?[/b]

----------


## electron

Μπορεις αρχικά να βάλεις το 3553 και αν δεν ειναι αρκετο για να οδηγήσει το bly94 βάζεις κάποιο από αυτά που ειπε ο fmradio.Το 3553 κοστίζει περίπου τα 3 ευρώ.

----------


## NOE

Μπορείς αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις το BLY87C (18Ευρώ Περίπου).Λειτουργεί με 13,8V, θα πολώσεις την βάση μέσω μίας αντίστασης 47Ω. Ετσι με 0,6 Watt οδήγηση (δηλαδή με οδήγηση από το PLL) θα έχεις 8 Watt και θα μπορείς άνετα κ με ασφάλεια να οδηγήσεις το bly94.
Το BLY94 έχει απολαβή ισχύως 10db, αυτό σημένει ότι αν το αδηγήσεις με 8Watt θεωρητηκά θα έχεις 80W στην έξοδο. Στην πράξη, αν όλλα πάνε καλά θα έχεις 70+ WATT.

Θα σου προτείνω κ μια δεύτερη λύση πιο οικονομική αλλά με λιγότερα βαττ στην έξοδο.Να βάλεις στην θέση του τρανζίστορ που λείπει το 2SC1971(περίπου 6,5Ευρώ). Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα έχεις 6WATT για να οδηγήσεις το BLY94 και το τελευταίο θα σου δώσει 55+ Watt.

----------


## NOE

Α! κ κάτι που ξέχεσα, Το BLY94 λειτουργεί άψογα με αδήγηση 8Watt μέγιστο. Με μεγαλύτερη οδήγηση έχεις προβλήματα υπερθένμανσης, αντέχει σε λιγότερα στάσιμα κοκ. Παρόλα αυτά εάν θέλεις περισόττερα από τα 70+Watt που σου περιέγραψα, μπορείς να βάλεις αντι για αντίσταση 47Ω ένα τρίμερ στη βάση το BLY87c. Έτσι θα μπορείς να ανεβάσεις  8,9,10Watt αλλά πρόσεχε!!.

----------


## kostas2005

παιδια ευχαριστω καταρχην για τις απαντησεις σας. το bly87c δεν μπορω να το βαλω γιατι ειναι σε σχημα σταυρου! φιλε  ΝΟΕ αν βαλω το 2sc1971 που εχει λιγα βαττ ωστε να μην ζοριζεται το bly94, πως θα πρεπει να το κολλησω πανω στην πλακέτα  δηλαδή που θα κολλησω την, βαση, συλλεκτη, εκπομπό?

----------


## kostas2005

παιδια ξερω οτι σας κουρασα,αλλα εφοσον παρω το 2sc1971  η το 2Ν3926 που θα κολισω τα ποδαρακια του καθενος?  υπαρχει κανενα σιτε που να δειχνει τι συνδεσμολογια? πιο πανω εχο τιν φοτο του λινερ με το τρανζιστορ που λειπει.

----------


## kostas2005

βρικα καποια στιχεια για το 2Ν3926 που λενε οτι ειναι 7w, και 13,6V! και για το 2sc1971 ποy ειναι 12V στα 7w.εμενα ολη η πλακετα τροφοδοτιτε με 28v!!

----------


## electron

Κώστα δοκίμασε το 2Ν3553 σ'αυτή την τάση θα σου βγάλει περίπου τα βατ που θέλεις

----------


## kostas2005

elktron ξερεις πως  θα το (2Ν3553) συνδεσο πανω στιν πλακετα (βαση,εκπομπος,συλεκτης)? ελπιζω να σε βοηθησει   η εικονα που ανεβασα!

----------


## electron

Χωρίς να με βοηθά ιδιαίτερα η φωτο λόγω της κακής της ανάλυσης,πιστεύω ότι η βάση του 3553 θα την βάλεις στο σημείο όπου έρχεται το σήμα από το pll.Ακολούθησε την διαδρομή που είναι κολλημένο το καλώδιο που έρχεται από το pll.Λογικά αυτή περνά από έναν μεταβλητό πυκνωτή για να καταλήξεο στην βάση.Ο εκπομπός θα κολληθεί σε κάποια γη της πλακέτας που μπορεί να μην πάει απευθείας αλλα΄μέσω κάποιας αντίστασης.Τέλοσ ο συλλέκτης θα ακολουθεί την διαδρομή πρός το BLY 94 μέσω ενός πηνίου αν μπορώ να διακρίνω καλά και κάποιων μεταβλητών πυκνωτών.

----------

> παιδια ευχαριστω καταρχην για τις απαντησεις σας. το bly87c δεν μπορω να το βαλω γιατι ειναι σε σχημα σταυρου! φιλε  ΝΟΕ αν βαλω το 2sc1971 που εχει λιγα βαττ ωστε να μην ζοριζεται το bly94, πως θα πρεπει να το κολλησω πανω στην πλακέτα  δηλαδή που θα κολλησω την, βαση, συλλεκτη, εκπομπό?



Χωρις να ειναι σιγουρο, απο οτι φαινεται στη φωτο δεν ειναι στρογγυλο τρανζιστορ... Απλα καποιος ειχε βαλει μαλλον καποιο τετοιο ενω η πλακεττα δειχνει να θελει BLY92!!! Ετσι οπως τι βλεπω θελει τρανζιστορ πλαναρ (σταυρο) με 4 ακροδεκτες και ΟΧΙ με τρεις  :Exclamation:

----------


## kostas2005

fmradio σοστη η παρτιριση σου αλλα ναι μεν ειναι κομενη η πλακετα για τρανζιστορ που να  βιδονετε στιν ψυχτρα αλλα δεν ειναι τριπιμενη η ψυχτρα, και εχει βαλει καποιο αλλο ορθειο τρανζιστορ!εσυ πιο τρανζιστορ προτινεις  για σοστη οδιγιση του bly94 τορα που ειδες τιν φοτο εκτος απο το bly92! α και κατι αλλο, σημερα εδοσα 24V αντι για 28V στο λινερ δοκιμαστικα για να δο ποσα βολτ ερχονται στις επαφες του τρανζιστορ που λειπει,ερχοναι 24V μεσο μιας αντιστασης και σε αυτο που λειπει που   συμενει οτι  αυτο που ψαχνουμε τροφοδοτιτε με 28V. τελικα να βαλο το 2Ν3553 2.5w 28V,175MHz?  ναι αλλα το προβλιμα ειναι που θα κολισο τα ποδαρακια! ευχαριστο και παλι.

----------

> fmradio σοστη η παρτιριση σου αλλα ναι μεν ειναι κομενη η πλακετα για τρανζιστορ που να  βιδονετε στιν ψυχτρα αλλα δεν ειναι τριπιμενη η ψυχτρα, και εχει βαλει καποιο αλλο ορθειο τρανζιστορ!εσυ πιο τρανζιστορ προτινεις  για σοστη οδιγιση του bly94 τορα που ειδες τιν φοτο εκτος απο το bly92! α και κατι αλλο, σημερα εδοσα 24V αντι για 28V στο λινερ δοκιμαστικα για να δο ποσα βολτ ερχονται στις επαφες του τρανζιστορ που λειπει,ερχοναι 24V μεσο μιας αντιστασης και σε αυτο που λειπει που   συμενει οτι  αυτο που ψαχνουμε τροφοδοτιτε με 28V. τελικα να βαλο το 2Ν3553 2.5w 28V,175MHz?  ναι αλλα το προβλιμα ειναι που θα κολισο τα ποδαρακια! ευχαριστο και παλι.



Φιλε η πλακεττα ειναι σιγουρα φτιαγμενη για BLY92 εκει, αφου μαλιστα υπαρχει και η τρυπα για να μπει... Τωρα το οτι η ψυκτρα δεν εχει απο κατω τρυπα για να το βιδωσεις, αυτο εμενα δεν μου λεει τιποτα... Αυτος που εβγαλε το BLY που αρχικα ηταν εκει και προσπαθησε να ταιριαξει ενα 2Ν3553 ή ακομα καλυτερα ενα SD1127 μαλλον δεν ηξερε τι εκανε... και πιθανως μπορει να αλλαξε και την ψυκτρα!!! Οποτε το τι ειναι τωρα στα χερια σου μαλλον δεν εχει σχεση με το τι ηταν σχεδιασμενο οταν φτιαχτηκε αυτη η κατασκευη... 
Τωρα αν θελεις να παιξεις (και να απογοητευτεις κατα την γνωμη μου) με ενα 2Ν3553 μπορεις να συνδεσεις το Ε στη γειωση το C στο σημειο που εχω δειξει ως Collector, και το Β στο σημειο που λεω Driver base...  
Εγω παντως θα δοκιμαζα με ενα 2Ν3926 (αν οχι το 3927) για καλυτερη οδηγηση. 
Επισης αυτο εξαρταται και με το τι θα οδηγησης αυτη την πλακεττα  :Exclamation:   Τι ειναι πριν απο αυτην και τι ισχυ θα δωσεις στην εισοδο της  :Question:  
Η αντισταση που λες τι τιμη εχει  :Question:   Παντως καποιος εχει βαλει ΒΑΡΒΑΤΟ χερι σε αυτη την κατασκευη... αφου μαλλον δεν ηξερε τι εκανε  :Exclamation:

----------


## electron

Όσον αφορά πάντως το 3553 όταν το είχα σε ένα μικρό vco με 25volt μου έδινε περίπου 7 με 8 βατ,με οδηγηση ένα 2219 επομένως κάνε αρχικά μια δοκιμή με αυτό.

----------


## kostas2005

σοστος και παλι φιλε μου. τιν πλακετα θα τιν οδιγισο με 100mw(ενα μικροπομπο  STEREO της BEAM). θα δουλεψει λες? η αντισταση εχει πορτοκαλι,πορτοκαλι, ασιμι.  ας δοκιμασο ενα 3553 αρχικα. οταν λες θα απογοιτευτω εννοεις οτι δεν θα βγαζει τα watt που πρεπει, η θα καει το bly94?

----------


## electron

Στην χειρότερη δεν θα πάρεις full τα βατ που μπορεί να βγάλει το bly.Να το κάψεις αποκλείεται.

----------

> σοστος και παλι φιλε μου. τιν πλακετα θα τιν οδιγισο με 100mw(ενα μικροπομπο  STEREO της BEAM). θα δουλεψει λες? η αντισταση εχει πορτοκαλι,πορτοκαλι, ασιμι.  ας δοκιμασο ενα 3553 αρχικα. οταν λες θα απογοιτευτω εννοεις οτι δεν θα βγαζει τα watt που πρεπει, η θα καει το bly94?



Η αντισταση δεν παιζει ρολο εκτος απο RFI φιλτρο... Ειναι 3,3Ω οποτε για να ριξει απο τα 28 στα 15V πρεπει να τραβας πολυ ρευμα... 
Να καει το BLY94 μαλλον το βλεπω αδυνατον... Αλλα σιγουρα δεν θα εχεις αυτα που πρεπει! Οποτε σκεψου να εχεις εναν ενισχυτη για 50-60W που να σου δινει ~23W... 
Οσο για το τι ισχυ ειναι το 3553 καλο θα ειναι να δεις το datasheet του οπου δινεται για 2,5W τρανζιστορ στα 28 Βολτ με 250mW εισοδο. 
Ολο αυτο μου θυμιζει το 1982 μεσα στην τοτε στην Πολυγκραμ ο Ηλιας ο 378 ελεγε (παρουσια καμμια 10αρια ερασιτεχνων) οτι ειχε φτιαξει μια 829 που του "εδινε" 210W  :Hammer:   :Exclamation:   Του εξηγησα οτι μια λυχνια που εχει κατασκευαστει για μεγιστο τα 84W, αντε στην τσιτα να βγαλει ~100. Εκεινος επεμενε οποτε σε καποια στιγμη του ειπα οτι αφου μπορει και κανει κατι τετοιο πρεπει να το κατοχυρωσει, να το παρουσιασει στην RCA ή στην ΝΑΣΑ ας πουμε, αφου σιγουρα θα τον προσλαβουν αμεσως διοτι κατορθωσε να ξεπερασει ακομα και τους ιδιους τους κατασκευαστες της λυχνιας αυτης!!! 
Το νοημα ειναι οτι αν κατι εχει φτιαχτει για να λειτουργει στα 2,5W αντε στην καλυτερη να βγαλει ~4W δουλευοντας στα απολυτα ορια αντοχης του... Αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θα δωσει, και μαλιστα φτιαγμενο με ψιλοτυχαια υλικα απο ιδιωτες χωρις τα απαιτουμενα οργανα μετρησεων, τα τριπλασια απο αυτα που εχει φτιαχτει χωρις να καταστραφει αμεσα ή εστω, σχεδον αμεσα...

----------


## kostas2005

φιλε  fmradio η συμβουλη σοy ειναι να βαλο το bly92  γαι να εχω τα βαττ ποy βγαζει το bly94? αυτο πρεπει να ειναι ακριβο και να θελει πολλα βαττ οδιγιση( εισοδο διλαδη) και μαλον δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει στην αγορα!! μετα πρεπει να βρο και pll με τιν καταλιλλι εξοδο! πρεπει να τριπισο και τιν ψυχτρα! θα μου πεις αν θες να εχεις καλο αποτελεσμα...! αν βαλο το 2Ν3926 το ποιο τραφoδοτιτε με 13.5V,λογικα θα καει, γιατι εκει πανε 28V! ετσι δεν ειναι? θα χρειαστω οποσδιποτε και γεφιρα,η μπορο να το σιντονισο οπως ειναι? εχω σκοπο να βαλο μια κεραια ληψης FM και να κανο το αναδιπλομενο διπολο, ανοικτο ( λ/2),θα κανει δουλεια αυτη?

----------


## NOE

Συμφωνώ, το λίνεαρ φτιάχτηκε για το BLY92. Με αυτό το τρανζίστορ χρειάζεσαι οδήγηση 700-800mW. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το 2SC1971 που προανέφερα και δεν θα χρειαστεί να τρυπήσεις την ψύκτρα αλλά να βάλεις ένα κομμάτι αλουμίνιο πάνω στο τρανζίστορ.Μόνο που αυτό δεν αρκεί, θα χρειαστεί να παρεμβάλεις έναν ρεγουλατόρο LM7812 για την τροφοδοσία του.
Εάν χρησιμοποιήσεις το BLY87c δεν γλυτώνεις τον ρεγουλατόρο αλλά κερδίζεις όσον αφορά στην αδήγηση, δηλαδή θα χρειαστείς 400-500mW.
Εάν χρησιμοποιήσεις το 2N3553, κάτω από της υπάρχουσες συνθήκες, το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα καεί! δηλαδή με 100mW οδήγηση θα αποδώσει 1W με αποτέλεσμα το BLY94 να δώσει στην έξοδο του λίνεαρ 10W (στην ιδανική περίπτωση).

ΕΓΩ στην θέση σου θα έβαζα το Bly92, και εάν θες να το αδηγήσεις με 100mW θα πρέπει να σου δώσουμε ένα σχέδια να κατασκευάσεις μία ενδιάμεση ενισχυτική βαθμίδα (λίνιαρ) που θα τοποθετήσεις μετά το pll και πριν το LINEAR.

----------


## kostas2005

ευχαριστω φιλε ΝΟΕ για την διευκρινηση. για ποιο bly λες, το bly92 ,to bly92Α ή το bly92C? εχεις κανενα σχεδιο να προσπαθισω να φτιαξο τιν οδιγιση αναμεσα σε λινεαρ και pll?

----------


## kostas2005

λιπον παιδια θα ρισκαρο να βαλο πανω το 2Ν3553 για αρχη και μετα αν δεν παει καλα βαζω το bly92! τορα ομως  πρεπει να φτιαξο ενα τροφοτικο.  5Α πιστευο  ειναι αρκαιτο!στιην εξοδο αν βαλο 75Ω καλοδιο και μια κεραια ληψης FM στα 75Ω   θα ειναι ενταξει?

----------


## electron

Κώστα τα 5Α δεν θα σου <φτάσουν> αν το μηχάνημα φορτωσει 70 με 80 βατ.Όσο για το καλώδιο των 75Ωμ δεν θα το συνυστούσα.Πάρε τουλάχιστον το RG 213 και το διπολάκι που θα φτιάξεις να το κόψεις στην συχνότητα που θες να βγείς.Όχι τιποτα άλλο αλλά για να μην κλαίς το τρανζίστορ εξόδου απο υπερβολικά στάσιμα.

----------


## kostas2005

για τα 5Α, αν λιγα τοτε θα παω στα 10Α! το RG 213 εχει 50Ω αντισταση? ξερεις αν υπαρχει προσαρμοστης στα 50Ω? αν θιμαμε καλα περνουμε τον τυπο  λ= ταχυτητα του φοτος/ (f) συχνοτιτα= ......  ας πουμε οτι εκπεμπω στους 93 Mhz ποσο πρεπει να κοψω το δυπολο?  συγνωμη για τις αμετριτες ερωτισεις μου!!

----------


## electron

Το RG 213 είναι 50Ωμ όσο για το πως να κόψεις το δίπολό σου,δες την κεραία που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ στο συνυμμένο.Η παρατήρησή μου γι αυτό είναι όσον αφορά το μήκος του balun το οποίο είναι καλύτερα να το κόψεις αρχικά σε μήκος λ/4 και να μην το πολλαπλασιάσεις με τον συντελεστη βραχύνσεως που γράφω,αλλά να το κόβεις λίγο λίγο μέχρι να φέρεις τα στάσιμα εκεί που θες.

----------


## kostas2005

φιλε elektron μπορω να χρεισημοποιησω ενα απλο  κατακοριφο ανοιχτο διπολο ληψης και να το κοψω αναλογα με τη συχνοτητα? αφου θα  μεταφερω την εξοδο με το RG 213, στο διπολο πρεπει να βαλω και προσαρμοστη, η κατευθειαν στο δυπολο? απο οτι ξερω δεν υπαρχει προσαρμοστης απο τα 50Ω στα 300Ω!!

----------


## electron

Οχι δεν χρειάζεται κάποιος προσαρμοστής.Τον ρόλο αυτό εξάλλου τον παίζει το balun του διπόλου.

----------


## _ab

Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ειναι το ΒΑLLUN.Ειναι ενα καλωδιο ιδιου τυπου συνενδεμενο Παρραλληλα με το καλωδιο εκπομπης?Πως στερεωνεται παραλληλα με το αλλο???

----------


## kostas2005

δηλαδη για να φτιαξο  το ballun κοβο ενα ιδιο καλοδιο (RG 213) στα 0.66m και το βραχυκυκλονω  απο τι μια ακρη και απο τιν αλλη το συνδεω στο δυπολο?   το μηκος αυτο (0.66m) υσχυει για ολλες τις συχνοτητες?σωστα καταλαβα φιλε elektron?

----------


## electron

Λοιπόν για να στερεωσετε το balun δεν χρειάζεται να κάνετε κάτι ιδιαίτερο.Αρκει να το πιάσετε με μονωτική ταινία μαζί με την κάθοδο.Προσοχή.Το μπλεντάζ του balun θα συνδεθει με τον κεντρικό αγωγό της καθόδου και ο κεντρικός αγωγός του balun με το μπλεντάζ της καθόδου.Νομίζω ότι το έχω φτιάξει αρκετά ευδιάκριτα το σχέδιο.Το μήκος του balun ειναι λ/4 επί 0.66.Όπως όμως προειπα ειναι προτιμότερο να μην το κοψετε συνυπολογίζοντας το 0.66,αλλά να το κοψετε αρχικά σε μήκος λ/4 και αν χρειαστει να κόβετε ποντο πόντο μέχρι να επιτυχετε τα επιθυμητά στάσιμα.
Τέλος θα επαναλάβω για ακόμη μια φορά ότι το balun προσαρμόζει την συνθετη αντίσταση του διπόλου με αυτή της καθόδου και κατα συνέπεια του πομπου.Κώστα εννοειτε ότι το μήκος του balun αλλάζει για κάθε συχνότητα αφου αυτό προκυπτει από το λ/4.

----------


## kostas2005

ok, παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους για τη βοηθεια.  εχω παρει τα υλικα για το τροφοδοτικο  των 10Α που εχει στο site και θα αρχισω τις κολισεις πανω σε πλακετα γενικης χρησεως. οταν  το τελειοσω θα επανελθω!  χερετω προς το παρον και καλες εκπομπες!!!!

----------


## kostas2005

Χερετω και παλι φιλοι μου. ερχομαι με δυσαρεστα νεα σχετικα με το λινερ που λεγαμε.εφτιαξα το τροφοδοτικο 28V στα 8Α με τον Μ/Σ να ζεστενετε υπερβολικα!δεν ξερω τι να φταιει, πηγα και πηρα αλλον και παλι τα ιδια!παω να θεσω σε λητουργεια το λινερ με οδηγο το 3553 και στην εισοδο  το 2219 της σμαρτ κιτ  ( καλα αυτο της σμαρτ κιτ ειναι για πεταμα,με το που κουνας τα καλωδια ξεσυντονιζει μονο του!) με κεραια ενα ανοιχτο διπολο,καλωδιο RG 58 και το μπαλουν με το καταλληλο περιπου μηκος.βαζω μπρος το λινερ και μου καιει την ασφαλεια του τροφοδοτικου.βγαζω το μπαλουν γιατι βραχυκυκλωνε την εξοδο και δεν την ξανακαψε! ωραια ως εδω αλλα κοιταω το τρανζιστορ και δεν ειχε ζεσταθει καθολου, βαζω να δω ποσα Α τραβαει, και δεν τραβαγε τιποτα!!! τωρα δεν ξερω τι φταιει, η τασεις πανε κανονικα και στο 3553 και στο BLY 94. το 3553 το συνδεσα ως εξεις:  βαση στο σημα εισοδου, εκπομπος γειωμενος και ο συλεκτης που φευγει για το BLY 94 που εχει και την ταση 28V ! τωρα ουτε μηλαει ουτε λαλαει.τι να το κανω βρε παιδια?

----------


## electron

Καταρχήν Κώστα ήταν λάθος να οδηγήσεις το linear με το κύκλωμα της σμαρτ,όσον αφορα το balun σίγουρα κάποιο λάθος πρέπει να έκανες στην σύνδεσή του για να στο δει ως βραχυκύκλωμα και να σου κάψει ασφάλεια.Τώρα με αυτά που περιγράφεις φοβάμαι μήπως έχει καεί το τρανζίστορ εξόδου.Κάνε ένα κόπο να το ξεκολλήσεις και να το μετρήσεις και αν θέλεις και πάλι να δοκιμάσεις το linear φρόντισε να το κάνεις με ένα pll στην είσοδο για να κάνεις σωστή δουλειά.

----------


## kostas2005

Στην πραγματικοτητα οταν απο τη μια ακρη βραχυκυκλονουμε το μπαλουν και απο την αλλη το συνδεουμε στο διπολο,δεν βραχυκυκλονουμε και την εξοδο? το εβαλα και με PLL  αλλα τιποτα!αν δεν βαλο το μπαλουν θα εχω προβλιμα ?γιατι αν το βαλω,παλι θα μου καψει ασφαλια! απο οτι εχω καταλαβει ολη την ταση που ερχετε απο το τροφοδοτικο την βγαζει στην εξοδο, στην κεραια, γι'αυτο  και βραχυκυκλονει το τροφοδοτικο!

----------


## electron

Το balun θα ήταν βραχυκύκλωμα μόνο για dc συνιστώσα.Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με μεταβαλλόμενο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο.Σκέψου ότι ακόμα και αν έβαζες ένα αναδιπλωμένο δίπολο με το σκεπτικό σου και πάλι θα έπρεπε να είχες βραχυκύκλωμα,όμως κάτι τέτοιο εδώ δεν ισχύει.Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βγάλω ένα ασφαλές συμπέρασμα γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό εξ αποστάσεως.Τώρα όπως σου είπα δες μήπως έχει καεί το τρανζίστορ εξόδου.

----------


## kostas2005

ειναι ενταξει τελικα τα τρανζιστορ, ζεστενονται κανονικα και τραβανε και τα δυο μαζι 1.1Α στα 26V,αφισικο μου φενετε,τοσα λιγα!αλλα δεν βγαζει καθολου ισχυ!πολυ λιγο ,οσο βγαζει και το PLL μονο του δηλαδη και 5 dB παραπανω περιπου! τωρα δεν ξερω τι να κανω γιατι δεν εχω ασχολιθει και δεν σκαμπαζω πολλα απο FM!

----------


## electron

To ότι δεν βγάζει παρά ελάχιστη ισχύς ίσως να οφείλεται και στο γεγονός ότι το 3553 δεν είναι αρκετό για οδηγήσει το τελικό στάδιο του linear.Πριν γίνει το συμβάν με το βραχυκύκλωμα όμως,έβγαζε κανονικά ισχύς;

----------

> ειναι ενταξει τελικα τα τρανζιστορ, ζεστενονται κανονικα και τραβανε και τα δυο μαζι 1.1Α στα 26V,αφισικο μου φενετε,τοσα λιγα!αλλα δεν βγαζει καθολου ισχυ!πολυ λιγο ,οσο βγαζει και το PLL μονο του δηλαδη και 5 dB παραπανω περιπου! τωρα δεν ξερω τι να κανω γιατι δεν εχω ασχολιθει και δεν σκαμπαζω πολλα απο FM!



Και εδω επανερχομαστε σε αυτο που ειχα πει: 
Βαλε ενα BLY92 και θα δουλεψει αψογα...

----------


## kostas2005

> To ότι δεν βγάζει παρά ελάχιστη ισχύς ίσως να οφείλεται και στο γεγονός ότι το 3553 δεν είναι αρκετό για οδηγήσει το τελικό στάδιο του linear.Πριν γίνει το συμβάν με το βραχυκύκλωμα όμως,έβγαζε κανονικά ισχύς;



δεν το ειχα δοκιμασει καθολου πριν ,...αφου δεν ειχα τρανζιστορ οδιγισης!!δε μπορω να ξερω αν εβγαζε κανονικη ισχυ! τωρα εγω εχω βαλει ομως 75Ω καλοδιο που παει στην κεραια και η κεραια ειναι ανοιχτο διπολο χωρισ το μπαλουν! λετε να χανει τα 75Ω τοση ισχυ?  δηλαδη στην ουσια δεν κανει καθολου ενισχιση!!! να δοκιμασω το BLY 92 καλυτερα?  πρεπει να ειναι ακριβουτσικο ομως!μετα περπει να βαλω και 800mW  στην εισοδο ,εγω εχω μονο 100mW!!





και κατι αλλο, εχω βαλει το PLL τωρα και εκπεμπει,εχω την ιδια κεραια χωρις μπαλουν με 75Ω καλωδιο. η κεραια πρεπει να ειναι ακριβως κατακοριφη με το εδαφος για να παει μακρια το σημα? γιατι εμενα γερνει λιγο!!

----------


## electron

Το καλώδιο των 75Ωμ έχουμε πει ότι δεν είναι κατάλληλο για την εφαρμογή που το θές.Η κεραία πρέπει να είναι κατακόρυφη,ωστόσο το συμβάν με το balun με ανησυχεί για το ότι κάτι δεν παει καλά με το κύκλωμα του linear ή ότι ενδεχομένως να έκανες εσύ κάποιο λάθος.

----------


## AKIS

εγω 2 φορες δοκιμασα να βαλω ballun η τελευταια προχτες  και δεν το καταφερα ποτε!

----------


## electron

Το μόνο δύσκολο στην πράξη είναι να το φέρεις ωστε να μην υπάρχουν καθόλου στάσιμα.Ο Βασιλάκης (billos) νομίζω το έχει εφαρμόσει με επιτυχία αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## AKIS

ειχα κατι προβληματα αλλα ισως εφταιγε και κατι αλλο

----------


## electron

Πιθανόν ωστόσο για να επιτυχεις σχεδόν το τέλειο θελει πολλά ανεβοκατεβάσματα στην ταράτσα.

----------


## AKIS

ακριβως κατι το οποιο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο

----------


## electron

Τι να γίνει το καλό είναι και δυσκολο

----------


## kostas2005

> Το καλώδιο των 75Ωμ έχουμε πει ότι δεν είναι κατάλληλο για την εφαρμογή που το θές.Η κεραία πρέπει να είναι κατακόρυφη,ωστόσο το συμβάν με το balun με ανησυχεί για το ότι κάτι δεν παει καλά με το κύκλωμα του linear ή ότι ενδεχομένως να έκανες εσύ κάποιο λάθος.



εμενα το λινερ βγαζει την ταση DC στην εξοδο , για'υτο και βραχυκυκλωνει το τροοφοδτικο!δεν ξερω τι συμβενει.να εχει κοπει κανενας πυκνωτης (φακή)? κανονικα τη ταση πρεπει να βγαζει στην εξοδο? ή δεν πρεπει να βγαζει καθολου?  τωρα εχω γινει βαρετος ,το ξερω..!!αλλα αν δεν το φτιαξω θα σκασω!!  τα δυο στοιχεια του ανοιχτου δυπολου τι αποσταση πρεπει να  εχουν μεταξει τους? δηλαδη εκει που συνδεουμε το καλωδιο ( μεσα στο κουτι) τι αποσταση πρεπει να εχει το ενα με το αλλο?

----------


## electron

Το να βγάζει τάση dc στην έξοδο έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν είναι καλό σημάδι.Το σήμα που βγαίνει από έναν πομπό είναι μεταβαλλόμενο και όχι dc.Μια τέτοια μέτρηση προσωπικά δεν έχω κάνει για να το διαπιστώσω πρακτικά,ωστόσο δεν μου φένεται αυτό λογικό.Για την απόσταση τώρα των στοιχείων αυτή προκύπτει από κάποιο τύπο θεωρητικά που ατυή την στιγμή δεν θυμάμαι όμως πρακτικά αυτή είναι περίπου 1 με 1.5 εκατοστά.Τόση είναι τουλάχιστον στα απλά διπολάκια που υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο.

----------


## billos1989

που λες Γιαννη εμενα δουλεψε και μια χαρα κιολας.αλλα προχτες μαζι με τον ακη μας βγηκε η παναγια.σε καποια φαση το πετυχαμε 1.1 αλλα μολις κουνηθηκε λιγο η κεραια παπαλα.οσπου στο τελος νευριασαμε,επιασε και βροχη και αναγκαστικαμε να την σηκοσουμε οπως ηταν πριν.παντως ακη τα χαλκινα στοιχεια δεν μου πολυ γεμισαν το ματι.πολυ χοντρα και κατα συνεπεια δυσχρηστα.το περιεργο ομως με το ballun ηταν οτι η θα μηδενιζε τα στασιμα η θα πηγεναν 3:1(DANGER.

----------


## electron

Βασίλη τα rf είναι γνωστό ότι έιναι <περιεργα> και πολλές φορές αυτά που υπολογίζουμε στα χαρτιά δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την πράξη.Το balun που κάνω χρήση εγώ μου έκατσε σε άσχετο μήκος από αυτό που είχα υπολογίσει όπως και το μήκος των στοιχείων του διπόλου.Και μέχρι να το φέρω εκεί που ήθελα έφαγα κυριολεκτικά ένα ολόκληρο πρωινό να είμαι στο ανέβα κατέβα.Το έφερα όμως στα 1/1 από πλευράς στασίμων.

----------


## kostas2005

Επανεχρομαι και παλι παιδια μετα απο ολιγοημερες διακοπουλες. τελικα το μιχανιμα εβγαζε   DC  ταση γιατι βραχυκυκλωνε ενας αεροφιλος πυκνωτης στην εξοδο. τωρα μαλον πρεπει να βαλο το  BLY92  για να δω  αποτελεσμα! τωρα οπως ειναι με το 3553 δεν παει καθολου καλα, χειροτερα και απο το PLL  που ειναι 100mW παει!!  δεν ξερω γιατι τοσο χαμιλα!!  αλλα ζεστενονται κατα πολυ τα τρανζιστορ!

----------


## electron

Τώρα Κώστα θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις την κεραία σου σωστά ώστε να μην έχεις υπερβολικά στάσιμα.Αυτός είναι πιθανόν και ο λόγος που ζεστένονται τα τρανζίστορ.

----------


## kostas2005

εχω ενα δυπολο ανοιχτο 1.5cm  διαμετρο  και 1.73m το καθε στοιχειο.  ναι αλλα , τραβανε και τα δυο μονο 1Α !! απο οτι ξερω δεν μπορει να βγαλει οΰτε  10W με 1Α. σε αυτο τι να φταιει?

----------


## ^Active^

1,73 το καθε  στοιχειο ?? εισαι σιγουρος?? Μηπως ειναι λιγο μεγαλο για την παντα τον FM ?? Για τους 87,5 μου βγαινει γι απραδειγμα 85 εκατοστα το καθε στοιχειο ..Λεω εγω τωρα..

----------


## electron

Tουσ τυπους για τον υπολογισμό ενος διπόλου τους έχουν κατ επανάληψη αναφέρει.Κώστα φρόντισε πρώτα να έχεις μια σωστά κομμένη κεραία και μετά να κάνεις την όποια δοκιμή.

----------


## kostas2005

Ωπ, συγνωμη. 0.73 cm   το καθε στοιχειο ηθελα να πω. και εκπεμπο στους 107.7 με το PLL  που εχω της   beam! καλα την εκοψα? σημερα δοκιμασα το 50Ω καλοδιο με το 75Ω και δεν ειχε καμια διαφορα στην απολια των dB,  ειχαν και τα δυο την ιδια απολια!! τωρα δεν ξερω τι στασιμα ειχε!

----------


## electron

Για την συχνότητα που θέλεις,τα στοιχεία που έχεις κόψει είναι κάπως μεγάλα.Περίπου 68 πόντους πρέπει να είναι.Όσο για το καλώδιο που λές το επαναλαμβάνω ακόμη μια φορά ότι τα 75Ωμ δεν κάνουν.Για να δεις και τα στάσιμα καλό είναι να πάρεις μια γέφυρα στασίμων,γιατί τι να το κάνω αν π.χ βγάζω 50watts και έχω στάσιμα πάνω τουλάχιστον από 1.5/1.

----------


## kostas2005

παιδια καλιμερα.  τελικα που θα μου πιγενε, θα το εκεγα το PLL.  και ετσι εγινε .  μου εκαψε το τρανζ εξοδου  ( BFG135  SMD).αυτο εγινε οταν αρχισε να ψιχαλιζει! η μηπως ηταν συμτωση?  ειχα 75Ω καλωδιο και 74 cm  το καθε στοιχειο, χωρισ μπαλουν! αλλαξα το τρανζ και το καλωδιο και εβαλα το RG58 και εκοψα τα διπολα στουσ 69 ποντους! και απο  30 μετρα καλωδιο που ειχα το εκανα 20 μετρα σε RG58 παντα!  το κουφο εδο ειναι οτι εχει πεσει η ισχυ του! δεν φτανει εκει που εφτανε πριν καψει το τρανζ.!  το τρανζ ειναι ιδιο με το καμενο!!

----------

